#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Offline & online apps which is better for us

## Wondergirl

Today;Apps users are increasing.This make strong reason to have mostly people using smart phones.we are using two types of apps 
1.online mobile apps
2.Offline mobile apps 
Guys !
Which is better for us with reasons?

----------


## Moana

> Today;Apps users are increasing.This make strong reason to have mostly people using smart phones.we are using two types of apps 
> 1.online mobile apps
> 2.Offline mobile apps 
> Guys !
> Which is better for us with reasons?


If you have a SmartPhone without an internet connection, it’s impossible to install or use a mobile app. For this reason, you should think about building an offline mobile app.

----------

